# Mastas Mojjo Spice



## Waldo (Feb 13, 2006)

Tried the sample this weekend on some Baby back ribs and it was really , really good masta. For my personal preference it could have been a tad hotter but great like it was. Oh yes, the rack of ribson the left are the ones with your spice. I added nothing else to them as I wanted nothing to interfere with how they were going to taste with your spice.












Had to grill me a few taters to go with the ribs too









*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## masta (Feb 13, 2006)

Damn...that looks good. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## peterCooper (Feb 13, 2006)

Masta,

Done two things with it.

1. Mojodillas. In a skillet, dump a little bit of olive oil (and a mean a 
little). Throw in a flour tortilla a mix of monterrey jack and medium 
cheddar, shredded, and sprinkle 1/2 tsp of mojo spice. Add a little 
shaved beef on top and another flour tortilla. heat until the bottom tortilla 
is brown, flip and do the same the other side. Quarter and eat while the 
cheese is still runny. Turned out good. no Picture but next time I will.

2. Vegetable Stew.brown an onion in olive oil with a teaspoon of minced 
garlic. Add three cans chicken broth, two cans V8, two zucchini, chopped, 
two yellow squash chopped, three leeks sliced, 1/2 eggplant chopped, 
couple of dozen baby carrots, 1 tsp dried crushed chili pepers, two tsp 
mojo spice. options, two potatoes peeled and diced, or 1/2 cup lentils. 
Makes enough for a week of lunches.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 13, 2006)

I sprinkled mine on a T Bone steak last nigh after it was coked and it was wonderful! Honestly, the best spice I have ever tried. It has a very unique flavor that seems like it would go well with almost anything. I'm trying to go sparingly with it so I can try it on many things..... Tonight is Pasta so I may forgo any testing tonight....... or maybe I will try it! I think it would go good with sea food, like fried shrimp that my vegitarian son likes all the time. Although I love the flavor just the way it is, Perhaps for my taste, I would have to agree with Waldo that it could be a little hotter. Perhaps have to kinds, a mild and a hot?..... Truthfully though, great job on a great spice!






When it hits the shelves on a store somewhere, I will be buying! What about your other hot sauce you made a couple months back Masta, is that for sale yet? Still drueling over that as well. You have some real talents. Thanks for the opportunity to sample this wonderful spice.


P.S. - Waldo..... Just thinking....... but can we all expect samples of those ribs in our mailboxes someday.... Man they look good! Don't forget the tatters!






*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## masta (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks jobe,


We tried to make the spicemiddle of the road onthe heat level so it would work well for most people. The heat certainly will be different depending on what you put it on. I was really impressed with it on shrimp sinceit is so mild....a lite coating and a quick grill or sautéon the stove and you are livin!


I can seedifferent levels of heat and that is easy to do with the right ingredients. Mojjo is made with nothing but quality uncut spices and like most things in lifeyou get what you pay for.


We used some mojjo over the weekend sprinkled on veggie pizza!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 13, 2006)

I love the taste and did get a bit of hot taste, what I didn't think about however was the way I used it. I didn't cook the spice with the food, I just sprinkled it on the cooked food, so there would be a difference. I think shrimp will be on the menue tomorrow night, but it would go well with many things.


Hey Waldo, did you put it on your grilled tatters? I love grilling vegies, Zucchini, summer squash, peppers, onions with a little tomatoes. I'd bet the spice would taste good on that!


----------



## Waldo (Feb 14, 2006)

Did not try it on the taters jobe but it was sure great on those ribs.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 15, 2006)

Just tried the Mojjo on shrimp........ Words could not describe this taste



My hats off to you Masta! This is incredible stuff. And as for the heat...... Perfect! Just right when used while cooking the food..... You need to patent that recipe and get it to market! You'd make a fortune! 


Fortune = more wine kits









Good job Masta!









*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## masta (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks....I will be working on the details of being able to sell it. I already have ideas how to change the recipe for beef and chicken!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 15, 2006)

Watch out McCormick..............


Here comes the Masta!


----------



## Waldo (Feb 18, 2006)

With about a half inch of sleet on the ground I decided about 9:30 this morning it was time to fire up the ole grill and try the remainder of Masia's Mojo spice. I used it on a pork tenderloin and ohhhh meeeeee was it ever good








I also baked some taters today instead of grilling and with a bottle of my Muscadine wine, a feresh tossed salad with blue cheese dressing I am now not worth shooting












Masta.......I want more of that seasoning.........NOW !!!


----------



## Dean (Feb 19, 2006)

Well my taster packet finally made it's way up to Canada, and I just had to check this stuff out! Masta, you have created a killer blend here! The first thing my girlfriend asked was "can we get 1/2 a pound"? I concur.


Last night I used it on a whole chicken prepared this way:


Beer Can Chicken


Take a can of good beer and drink 1/2 of it! While doing that take some salt (Kosher is best) and liberally salt the chicken inside and out. Take some Mojjo Spice and sprinkle some inside the chicken and liberally rub some on the outside of the chicken. Place the beer can, with 1/2 a beer in it,in the center of a roasting pan, then place the chicken ON the beer can. The chicken should now be "sitting" in the pan. Take a little extra virgin olive oil and very lightly drizzle the chicken. This will help to make the skin crispy.


Next chop up some celery, carrots, onions and 2 large russet potatoes. Place these all around the chicken in the roasting pan. The juices from the chicken will help to flavor the veggies. I sprinkled a little more salt and Mojjo Spice on the veggies too!


Roast this whole thing in the oven at 400F until the chicken reaches 180F internal temperature taken in the thigh (thickest part of the chicken). CAREFULLY, remove the beer can which is now extremely hot from the chickens butt, and throw it away. The beer can has continually steamed its malty, hoppy goodness into the chicken and kept the whole think incredibly moist! Carve it up and serve after you let it rest for 5-10 minutes.


We served this with a nice bitter, hoppy, India Pale Ale and the combo of spices and little heat was outta this world!


Here is my girlfriends tasting notes:


"Perfect blend for chicken, spice is prominent but not overpowering the natural flavour of the chicken - quite complimentary. Heat stays with you for next bite of food, tying together the whole meal. Delicious!"



Masta, thank you very much for the opportunity to try this, and we are serious about buying 1/2 a pound! One note though. It is very finely ground and has a tendancy to make me cough when applying it.*Edited by: Dean *


----------



## OldWino1 (Feb 19, 2006)

what wind goes with take meal ?


----------



## masta (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the great feedback and I will placing an order this week for some more ingredients and I will let you know when it is available for purchase.


I agree the fine grind of the spice is a bit dusty but if used out of a shaker jar it is not bad.


----------



## rshosted (Feb 19, 2006)

I've been trying to find some time to give Masta's spice the respect it deserves. Too bad there is so much snow, but I'm waiting for them now:


----------



## Waldo (Feb 19, 2006)

I would keep as is masta......You have got a winner here my friend


----------



## djcoop (Feb 22, 2006)

Shoot........... First of all, Waldo, when can I come over for supper??


Second, Masta what is this magic potion of mojjo love? My hubby is a huge fan of grilling an creating spice blends. When you start selling, just let me know. Anything called mojjo has got to be good............


~D


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 22, 2006)

Masta,


Tried your Mojo, also on beer can chicken this weekend!!! Very nice!! I barely got a taste though, it was gone before I had a chance!! Will try it in a shaker next time...I'm fighting back a sneeze thinking about it.


You have a winner there!!!.................Ramona


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 22, 2006)

It's a great spice and so versital. Goes with almost everything (not spegetti, tryed it.....



) (or it could have been my sauce..... dunno). If you ever get the chance to try the Dragon sauce DO IT!!!!! My wife grilled some tenderloins this weekend, normally I don't even use steak sauce on a good cut of meat but I had to try the dragon sauce.......... Again, words could not explain.... it was awesome! I covered the steak in it! Better than any steak sauce I have ever tryed. Also, another great suace that would be very versitile.


Although the Mojjo goes with everything, I like it best on shrimp and fish. I went to culinary school years ago and they could never teach us to cook something so good, as the food taste with Masta's spice and sauce.


I would do the 1/2 pound size.................... that should be enough for 30 days.................. if I go easy on it.....


----------



## Waldo (Feb 22, 2006)

Now dammit jobe you know you and I are not "taking it easy" on nuttin podner


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL Waldo.... You got that right! I love the sice and suace that masta makes, 1/2 pound of spice, gallon jug of Dragon sauce, some red oak and I'll be smoken every darn peice of meat I could find!


I dare my wife to bet me in a rib cook off again! She actually thinks she can make better ribs in the oven than I can on the smoker







AINT NO WAY!!!!!


Masta's got to charge more though...... thats a lot of work, and we all appreciate his generosity in sharing with us


----------



## B M W (Feb 22, 2006)

Masta,


I missed out on the taster packets of your mojjo spice,



but from the reviews you have received I want to try some when you haveit for sale. I love to cook and with a lot of spice. Keep me posted on when I can order some.


----------



## masta (Feb 24, 2006)

Pricing for the Mojjo is set at $1.25 per oz net weight plus actual shipping cost via USPS.


4oz net weight is a heathly 3/4 cup of volume.


Please contact me at [email protected]for more info!


Thanks


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ordering a fresh supply came just in time.......


We had company come over last night and we served pan fried shrimp with the mojjo spice, Tbone steaks and king crab legs. I put A-1 sauce, Heinze 57 sauce and other sauces out for the steak, and not but one was opened..... Thats right, the dragon sauce! What a hit! No one could beleive that it was homemade, so I took them to my computer and showed them Masta's post when he was making it. Everyone found the spice and the sauce to be "just right" when it came to balance and hotness.


Thanks again Masta for helping us have a wonderful evening



*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## masta (Feb 26, 2006)

Glad you and your company enjoy the spice and sauce. The wife and I re bottled 4 dozen 5oz bottles today from sauce we had in large glass jars from the original bottling day (we ran out of bottles so I had to use empty honey jars).


Soon as the weather gets warm again we need to make another batch of sauce so it can age a while as it gets much better with time like a good wine!


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 26, 2006)

Masta, I had a little but left so combined it with some Cookshack spices!!






Curtis is firing up the grill!! Ramona





*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 26, 2006)

Masta, How long will the dragon sauce keep? Were did you buy the small bottles, and would it keep longer if I got a couple smaller bottles to store them in. I guess Im asking out of couriosity..... I know it won't be around that long..........


rgecaprock: That looks really good! I miss the old fashoned way of BBQing over brickets versus the gas grills of today. The flavor is so much beter with charcoal.


----------



## Funky Fish (Feb 27, 2006)

Dang! Between Waldo and Ramona - I'm getting hungry! And those kebabs look mighty tasty!


----------



## masta (Feb 27, 2006)

The Hot Sauce is hot packed in the bottles so it will keep up to a year if not opened...why are you not opening it!!!!






Once opened it will last at least 6 months in the fridge since the environment of the sauce is not very hospitable for bacteria with the acidity and heat from the peppers.


jobe05...transferring your sauce to some smaller bottles to limit the amount of air space might also help maintain the freshness and flavor.


I buy the small bottles on line from CA which has the best pricing I have found so far but need to find a local supplier since the shipping costs are quite high.


----------



## masta (Mar 5, 2006)

Had BLT's for dinner tonight and had to spice up the mayo with some Hot mojjo and it did the trick....a slow warming sensation in the back of the throat. 


Washed it down with some Baron's Mexican Cerveza with lime this time!


----------



## djcoop (Mar 6, 2006)

Yum!! I too loved masta's smokin' Mojjo spice. Very smoky and excellent over steak's, grilled new potatoes, drizzled w/ olive oil. Oh, and a big glass of vino!!


Masta, don't tell me that is a real picture of you pounding on the computer?? If so, you're making me dizzy


----------



## Harry (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Masta I recieved my sample last friday dang it smells good. My wife is going to fix Beef Tips and Noodles tomorrow and i an gonna sprinkle some of your spices in the meat before she cooks it. Will let you know how itt turns out 


Thanks, Harry


----------



## B M W (Mar 6, 2006)

Masta,


I received you spice and I can't wait to try some. My brother will be here tonight and he wants to have moose steak, I bet it will be good on them. I will let you know what we think. Thank you for the sample.


----------



## masta (Mar 6, 2006)

I personally think the mojjo is the best on fish and seafood as is but needs some more tweaking for the stronger meats like beef and game and some of the feedback I have received supports this.


I am certainly open to suggestions on ingredients to add to improve it. 


BTW...The hot version is in development now and a few samples have been sent out.


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 7, 2006)

Masta, I wouldn't (couldn't) make a recommendation for I wouldn't change a thing! What I find odd about the spice is that if I sprinkle a little on a steak and grill it, the flavor comes right out, if I grill the steak without it, then pour it on, I can't taste it at all........... Just one of those things that make ya go HMmmm.........,


It's awesome some on everything I have tried thow, but absolutely love it on shrimp! Can't have shrimp anymore without it. Really need to fire up the smoker and do what waldo did with those ribs.......


Hey waldo..... Did you rub the spice on and let it sit for any duration before smoking? I want to try it on chicken too..... and pork....... and fish...... and..........


----------



## masta (Mar 8, 2006)

Good news jobe05...I will not make any adjustments on the original mojjo for now and still waiting to get some feedback on the hot version. We adjusted the hot mojjo a bit after a few samples were sent out since I thought it was just too hot and it covered up all the other flavors....and when we cooked some chicken breast on the stove and the vapors from the spicewiped out the whole house and sent all of us into a coughing fit!






I have found the same thing with adding mojjo before cooking and adding to foods after cooking and the difference is quite noticeable.


----------



## Dean (Mar 9, 2006)

I performed this experiment tonight on beef steak. I like shoulder blade cuts. They are "marinating" steaks because this is a tougher fattier cut of beef. This is also a cut of beef that has LOADS of flavour. This also means that is is strong tasting, which is what I like. I grew up on a farm, so I tend to like the tougher cuts of beef thinking that the tender cuts do not have the flavour for me. Of course, porterhouse is the exception!


So I did this:


I took one steak and flavoured the beef before grilling on the gas grill, and the other, I just seasoned with Salt and pepper. The one with the mojjo on it before grilling was good, but the one that was sprinkled with mojjo after grilling was awesome! The mojjo seemed to be much more prominent and added much more flavour. Subtleness aside, it seems the mojjo on stronger flavours benefits from a late sprinkling instead of a "cook it in" type. I also add butter to my steaks on late cooking to add both flavour and basting. The way I see it, you are eating a hunk of beef that will cause arteries to harden anyways...enjoy it! I have also taken some mojjo and made a mojjo butter. Soften some butter (1 stick or 1/2 cup) and add 3 tablespoons of mojjo. Roll this up and freeze it! Add this to steaks as a flavouring, or use this mojjo butter along with good olive oil when sauteing shrimp, mushrooms, etc.


I have not tried the hot mojjo yet, but this weekend it is going to get a workout on Halibut, shrimp, scallops, and lamb!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 9, 2006)

Did not rub the spice on at all jobe. Just sprinkled it on right before cooking. I did a pork butt last weekend and it was awesome. I am going to try the hot version this weekend and will let you know how it turned out. Going to use it on someTilapia and shrimp. 


Masta I dont think i would change a thing on the original recipe*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## peterCooper (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Masta,,

Can I get some of the hot mojjo?


----------



## masta (Mar 9, 2006)

Sure thing Peter...It is in the mail!


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey MASTA!


Postman brought a present today -- My wife said, "What's this?" I said, "...just you wait!" Will post results later!


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 11, 2006)

It's later -- After the "what's this?" I said "Masta's Mojjo Spice!" She was looking for a recipe for chicken breasts for a quick family meal -- Sooo... out comes the regular Mojjo...









She was sceptical at first, but after a few minutes... a quick, simple, but _elegant_ meal!








Consensus from everyone was "That was _goood_!" And then, my wife turned to the family beagle and said, "Well, Grizzly, looks like we've been 'Mojjoed' !!"


----------



## Waldo (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## masta (Mar 12, 2006)

Another happy customer....cool!


----------



## B M W (Mar 12, 2006)

Masta,


Today was the first day I've cooked since I received the mojjo spice and I put it in the scrambled eggs, big hit with my family



. I really liked it, can't wait to try in on some fish or chicken.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 12, 2006)

My mojo plans got sidetracked today as did most of my other plans. Was not a good day for me. I started early this morning cleaning bottles and left that chore around 730am to run an errand for Kat. When I go back my 6 gallon carboy I had just cleaned and sanitized was in a jillion pieces on my back patio. I dont know how it fell off the table but it did. I finished cleaning the bottles and was going to rack my Shiraz and Muscadine. I started with the Shiraz and after racking it I went to put the airlock back in and due to the crazy barometric pressure it kept popping back up so i gave it a really good push from the top of the airlock and "plop"..Into the carboy it went. Dont think bulk aging wine with a rubber bung in it would be too good so I racked the wine back out. Tried every way under the sun to get that bung back out and finally got me a piece of nylon trotline cord, tiedthe cordto the middle of a nail,fed it through the hole in the bung and finally got it out that way. This was after about an hour or longer of my wine sitting in the primary just sucking up that oxygen. I went to rack back to the carboy and when I removed the lid from my primary there was a little moth floating on top of my Shiraz. I eased him out...And ATE that sucker, cussing him as he went down. Hopefully it will still be ok. After all that i was in no mood for no food !!


----------



## masta (Mar 12, 2006)

Damn Waldo.....Days like that make you wish you never got out of bed!


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 12, 2006)

Waldo,


Maybe a little MoJo on the moth would have made for a tasty little treat!!!!


Ramona


----------



## Harry (Mar 12, 2006)

My sweet wife is going to broil some Salmon tomorrow with mojjo on it i know the beef tips and noodles were very good with it &amp; a glass of Mustang grape wine.


Harry


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 13, 2006)

Can't wait to see THAT on the Food Channel: MOJJO MOTH


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 13, 2006)

I had a lot of work to do this weekend, my wife has now accused me of having an affair with my wine (instead of her), so I am forced to build a wine room......... woooh is me.....



. No more carboys in the kitchen, hallway, dinning room, bedroom and spare bedroom. Now they are neatly placed in a nice cozy room downstairs where I installed a double basin utility sink and a large work bench. 





BUT!!!!!!!!!.................





Sunday I was craving for some smoked Mojjo ribs!


So I went out about 1:00 and tried to start my small (cheap) smoker............



But the electric heating element would not heat up.......... so I had a spare................ and it wouldn't heat up either






So off to Lowes Home Improvement with my lovely young Boss...... Hummmm..... Wife! The only elements they had were the small ones that wouldn't heat anything....






Then my wife says... "well honey.... what do you want to do?"






With a sad face I quietly said..... I guess I'll just have to make due......






She said...... "No..... just get another one (mind you.. she was looking at the cheap ones like I had), when I said " No honey, I wouldn't buy another one like that..... it'll just break in a few months like my other one"................






So she picked this one out for me



!








She said that I was worth it



! Or, the moral of the story is "tell her she (he) means more to you than wine.............."


Oh, when I got home and got this unit together, I plugged the (new) heater in to get the charcoal going only to find out it wasn't the elements I had earlier......... The breaker was tripped........... OOooops...






So I made some Mojjo ribs, BBQ ribs, Mojjo chicken and "HOT" Mojjo pork! I would have taken pictures of all the meat but....... well....... I was hungry and it was gooooood! The hot Mojjo was just right with a nice burn to it that lingers for just a minute or so. It was Very Very good! 


My hats off to ya Masta



The hot Mojjo is another winner!*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## masta (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks jobe05....I had to discuss with the wife about who got which hot version since there were two.


You received the first version of the hot which I thought might be too much....so I adjusted it. I need to write this down so I can keep track!






Did the heat overpower the rest of the flavor? 


Without giving away any of the secrets, the hot version has a extra ingredient to increase the heat and this is what we adjusted.


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 13, 2006)

I had a rack of ribs with the regular Mojjo spice on it, then I had 2 Pork.... hummmm...., like shoulder or butt steaks.... that I used the hot on. I rubed failry liberaly the ribs (regular spice), but not knowing what the "Hot" In the hot spice was going to be I went a bit easier on that. Actually, I could taste more of the Mojjo in the hot than in the regular. 


Was the hot "too Hot"?......... Not really. Considering I don't like really Hot spices, I thought this was very good and just right for me.


I hate having to compair and look for the negatives in the spices, I know thats what you are looking for, and I'm really trying to be impartial, But I really Like this stuff! And so does the family....... so it's very difficult......


My 16 oz. bag is disappearing quickly






Note: I should add that "hot" is a relative term. I enjoy Walkers Woods Jerk seasoning every now in then on smoked items, and this is what the Hot Mojjo reminded me of....... Again..... Very good when you want something Hot.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## djcoop (Mar 21, 2006)

Masta-


I was just going to tell you, we love the Thai dragon sauce. My hubby puts a ton of it on everything from his eggs to his v-8 juice. Very good!! He loves it.


----------



## peterCooper (Mar 21, 2006)

So Masta sent me a taster of the hot Mojjo. Thank you so much!! Much 
prefer it to the original. 

 Mushroom Mojjodillas

2tbsp olive oil
1 clove garlic (or 1/4th tsp of minced)
2oz baby portabella mushrooms sliced thin
i tsp Masta's hot Mojjo spice
2 tbsp VR Pinot Grigio ( that means tip a little from your half finished 
glass into the pan)
2 large flour tortillas
3 oz strong cheddar, 

Saute the mushrooms, hot mojjo spice and garlic in a skillet until 
somewhat browned.
Add the Pinot Grigio and continue to saute until dry.
Put the mushrroms in a dish to the side.
Place one tortilla in the skillet, add half the grated cheese, then the 
mushrooms, then the rest of the cheese. Top with another tortilla.
Brown, flip the whole mess and brown the other side.

slide onto a chopping board and leave for a minute, then cut into wedges 
using a pizza slicer.

Ummmmmm..... good







Next job. How to get a 1lb bag. Masta, instructions please*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## masta (Mar 21, 2006)

Cool Recipe Peter...we will have to try that one. 


Please contact me at [email protected] for placing an order and the Hot Mojjo is $1.35 per oz since the change in the recipe from the original adds more costly ingredients.


----------



## B M W (Apr 1, 2006)

I love the mojjo spice. I've tried it on chicken, shrimp, steak and my favorite is on rice. Just the right amount of heat. I have enjoyed everything I've tried it on. Thanks Masta.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 2, 2006)

jobe05, kinda sounds like the time years ago I bought an old Ford
wagon, the lifters started clacking one day, so I pulled the engine
apart and replaced them, the new ones clacked too, so I checked the oil
and there weren't none!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 2, 2006)

Or when I lived in New Hampshire 20 years ago, moved into our new (to
us) house and the dryer didn't work, so I went and bought a new one,
then I went and bought a new circuit breaker and they both worked!!


----------

